# my 72 gallon at St Pauls



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Time for a new thread.

I became the steward of this tank close to a year ago and this is where I have gotten it to. I like it a great deal and the recent acquisition of the peruvian angels sent it over the top.

fauna: 4 peruvian angels, 6 turquoise rainbowfish, 24 or so neons, a dozen cherry barbs, four halfbeaks, three siamese algae eaters, 4 corydora, juhlii I think, I forget. Three amano shrimp.

Fauna: a whole whak of plants.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice fish, nice tank... good job and those angels are super nice.. good job.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice, well done


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

great job the tank looks very good, I will have to stop by and take a look next time I am at St-Paul's


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice looking tank


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job the tank looks fantastic.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very impressive layout Rick, everything in there seems to compliment one another! My favorite are those peruvian angels


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice job. Make me want to visit St. Paul bow. Was in and out of VGH last year. Something like this would really add to the sterile environment.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome job Rick!! Beautiful tank and fish without a doubt!!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice and clean. Great job!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, well laid out and very healthy fish!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Just noticed all the tank love!!!!
Special thanks to IPU and J&L for their support of this endeavor!

Rick


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

P.S. On Friday I was in maing some changes, like some nutrients for the Vals and noticed a juevi Cherry Barb. Soooo cute. Don't suppose he will be there on Tuesday when I am in again with those Angels... nothing quite like live food!

Rick


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Great work!! had i known about this tank at st Paul.s I'd have definitely given it a look when i was working on the new MRI there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

well, next time you are there give me a heads up and I can show you the tank. If not, it is on 10D Providence.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

goin C02. stay tuned.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

The latest from my hospital tank. Scalare-ville.

https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/20120803#5772592158235561378


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful. And kudos to you for doing this.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rick,

A nicely laid out setup, like how the drift wood is placed, and choice of plants.What kind of substrate you using in there? Keep the updates coming, i am sure the hospital is enjoying this one!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Very very beautiful! It has come along way and I am sure the patients LOVE it! :bigsmile:


----------

